# Food my Macrobrachium Shrimp goes nuts for!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Crickets....

I knew she loved house flies, but my crickets are something she races out for and grabs then takes back to her lair to nom on. My gecko finds his food usually too large, so after I got all the crickets of the right size out, I feed them well then freeze them. I was giving her drowned ones. 

She was okay with pellets but she seems to be much happier with the crickets since I started to give them to her. She moulted and looks MUCH larger. 

I never tought to buy her crickets before. 

So if Anyone has those big clawed shrimp, try crickets.


----------

